# Laco new limited edition: Augsburg Oliv 42 & Aachen Oliv 42



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Take off with a camo look - our new limited edition!

We are proud to present you our two new colorful pilot watches: the new "Augsburg Oliv 42" and "Aachen Oliv 42"! Each limited to 250 pieces only 
Camouflage colours like olive green have always been a reliable companion for military units and special forces. With their colouring the strictly limited pilot watches therefore present themselves in a fashionable military look. The colour scheme in a vintage style emphasizes the masculine charm of the historically inspired designs and gives them a remarkable appearance.

More information directly on our website: Oliv Limited Edition


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

What a beauty










Saw the newsletter come through earlier today and have checked it out. Great idea for running the giveaway watch 001/250.


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

What lume does it have? I just bought the Aachen Taupe last December and now this is tempting. I hope it has a better lume than the Taupe.

Also, where do I get the raffle code? Am signed to your newsletter but don't have any code.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Simply stunning with the olive dial and bronze coloured PVD coating.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Zedd88 said:


> What lume does it have?
> Also, where do I get the raffle code? Am signed to your newsletter but don't have any code.


It's "Old Radium" Super Luminova with a brownish colour and a green lume at night.
And check out the watch which could be gained to find the code  The code is also in the text of the newsletter directly...


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> It's "Old Radium" Super Luminova with a brownish colour and a green lume at night.
> And check out the watch which could be gained to find the code  The code is also in the text of the newsletter directly...


So the code is not the code that is mentioned in the instructions on the raffle page itself? That's a bit confusing


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Buramu said:


> So the code is not the code that is mentioned in the instructions on the raffle page itself? That's a bit confusing


If you find any code for the raffle, you can use this one


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> It's "Old Radium" Super Luminova with a brownish colour and a green lume at night.
> And check out the watch which could be gained to find the code  The code is also in the text of the newsletter directly...


I saw that it's "Old Radium" didn't know it was an actual type of lume. I only know C1, X3, BGW9 and C3 with patina. So I assume the Old Radium is C3 with faux patina?

I didn't receive the newsletter, will check my spam.


----------



## Stephen90s (Sep 4, 2020)

This looks nice. I like the colour on this Laco. IMO it matches so well.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

I just ordered the Augsburg Oliv 42. Love that case colour too, and the matched strap looks excellent..

I actually rang Laco Germany to confirm which movement was fitted to this model.
The very helpful lady I spoke to told me that there is an error on the specification listing, and the watch only comes with the Miyota 821a, not the automatic movement Laco 21 which is also listed.


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

soundfanz said:


> I actually rang Laco Germany to confirm which movement was fitted to this model.
> The very helpful lady I spoke to told me that there is an error on the specification listing, and the watch only comes with the Miyota 821a, not the automatic movement Laco 21 which is also listed.


I believe Laco 21 is their designation for the Miyota 821a movement. I believe they also modified this so that it already hacks and changed the rotor to have their branding.


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Zedd88 said:


> I believe Laco 21 is their designation for the Miyota 821a movement. I believe they also modified this so that it already hacks and changed the rotor to have their branding.


Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)

I like


----------



## ADillon (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm guessing that the case is PVD coated and not bronze?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

ADillon said:


> I'm guessing that the case is PVD coated and not bronze?


Yes it's a bronze coloured PVD plating in a vintage look, no real bronze.


----------



## pizza_dog (Dec 1, 2020)

The colors are very handsome. I'm curious how the coating will hold up, but it looks great. I'd be interested except I _just_ bought a green-dial watch.


----------



## GBNova (Jul 30, 2011)

Even if the coating starts wearing off I think it will look good. Maybe even better as it could look like more realistic patina.


----------



## Jughead (Oct 9, 2020)

Zedd88 said:


> I believe Laco 21 is their designation for the Miyota 821a movement. I believe they also modified this so that it already hacks and changed the rotor to have their branding.


Yup, that's it precisely. It's a modified Miyota 821a movement. Not the best out there (I'd prefer they used the Seiko NH35 for example), but competent. And certainly way better than many YouTube watch reviewers reckon. I think there's a lot of 'received wisdom' going on out there when it comes to that movement.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Now also available in a smaller size of 39 mm: Augsburg & Aachen Oliv 39


----------



## aa_bcfc (Apr 6, 2021)

Just ordered the Aachen Oliv 39. Should be delivered in about 10 working days.


----------



## WingedWheel (10 mo ago)

Looks great!


----------



## Espada (Jun 27, 2021)

I bought both 42s, debating on getting both 39s. Simple and beautiful. I bought an extra strap, so I can preserve both original straps.


----------



## tropicalbob (Dec 6, 2017)

Argh! found out about these too late. Wish these weren't limited edition so I could get an Aachen Oliv 42.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

tropicalbob said:


> Argh! found out about these too late. Wish these weren't limited edition so I could get an Aachen Oliv 42.


Subscribe to their newsletter and you'll be the first to know.  








Pilot Watches, Navy & Sport Watches by Laco | German Watches


Since 1925 Laco offers legendary original pilot watches, navy watches & sport watches as well as squad watches and chronographs MADE IN GERMANY




www.laco.de


----------

